# Harnais anti fugue



## Samantha6 (9 Octobre 2022)

Rebonjpur, c'est dimanche alors on peut se permettre.. J'aimerai avoir vos avis sur les harnais anti éloignement pour les enfants, comme une laisse. J'envoie de plus en plus chez les assistantes maternelle qui surtout celles qui en ont plusieurs, une poussette et deux qui marchent, elle utilisent cette genre de laisse. J'avoue que je suis septique mais poyr la sécurité je trouve que c'est plus rassurant surtout pour  traverser.. Mais la vigilance doit être présente car en les voyant, j'ai remarqué qu'elles discutent entre elles et l'enfant attaché tout va bien 🤔 je me demande si les puer ont validés ça !!


----------



## booboo (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
j'en ai acheté il y a quelques années (version sac à dos coccinelle) et je peux vous dire qu'ici c'est une demande pressante des puéricultrices de la PMI qui trouvent que c'est plus sécurisant pendant les promenades.
Beaucoup de parents ne sont pas hyper emballés par l'idée.
Je l'ai déjà utilisé pour un ou deux enfants pendant "l'apprentissage'' de la promenade en tant que grand qui doit se tenir à la poussette pendant qu'on marche.
Mais c'était de manière ponctuelle (et j'avais prévenu les parents).
Ma puer pour mon renouvellement va être aux anges, avec ma poussette pour 4, elle va être encore plus rassurée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

Alors désolé pour ma franchisse mais je trouve sa horrible  . Désolé pour la comparaison mais pour moi ça me fait penser à tenir un chien en laisse ☹️

Il existe des styles de poignées qu on peu accroché à la poussette et l enfant a juste à la tenir . Je trouve ça beaucoup mieux que un harnais


----------



## pommedamour26 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Moi j’ai un petit sac coccinelle ils ont l’impression d’avoir un petit sac à dos donc ils aiment bien et je mets la ficelle accroché à ma poussette c’est obligatoire ici d’avoir ce système celui là ou poignet avec le fil en tire bouchon 
En plus moi je me balade le long de la deule donc c’est plus sécurisant pour tous meme si je sais qu’ils ne lâchent pas la poussette qd on est sur ce chemin


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Perso j'avais "bidouillé" des attaches avec des boucles en plastiques récupérées sur un vieux parc ! mes petits les tenaient car pas toujours facile de tenir la poussette avec les roues ... bref que les PE valident ou pas c'est moi qui les promènent pas eux et c'est pour la sécurité de leur enfant ! quant à la PMI ce n'est pas mon soucis on a bien les barrières et les attaches pour la TV alors çà va bien !!!


----------



## Capri95 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir !
Je pensais que les harnais étaient conçus pour les animaux, chat, chien, furet, hamster..  
Ceci-dit j'ai vu une fois ce genre de système, mais cela m'a choqué, le pauvre petit à été tiré si fort par le papa qu'il est tombé sur les fesses ! et bien entendu le petit en pleur ! Je précise qu'il n'y avait pas de danger immédiat, j'ai pas compris pourquoi..
Il faut habituer l'enfant dès qu'il est en âge de comprendre, de tenir la poussette.
Perso cela se passe très bien avec un petit loulou de 2 ans, il c'est même qu'il ne faut pas traverser sans donner la main à tatie.
Je pourrai pas c'est tellement comment dire .. avilissant.. surtout que beaucoup de PE et assmat prônent la motricité libre !
Au lieu de blablater entre elles , elles feraient mieux de surveiller les petits/petites qu'elles ont en accueil, elles sont payées en ce sens aussi.
Pourquoi pas mettre des cages aussi ?


----------



## booboo (9 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement en France ça choque, pourtant dans d'autres s'est courant et beaucoup utilisé.
Après c'est comme tout ; il y a des dérives et des utilisations plus que limite ......


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Perso j'avais "bidouillé" des attaches avec des boucles en plastiques récupérées sur un vieux parc ! mes petits les tenaient car pas toujours facile de tenir la poussette avec les roues ... bref que les PE valident ou pas c'est moi qui les promènent pas eux et c'est pour la sécurité de leur enfant ! quant à la PMI ce n'est pas mon soucis on a bien les barrières et les attaches pour la TV alors çà va bien !!!



Angèle c est quoi les attaches pour la TV ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Octobre 2022)

J'ai des collègues qui en utilisent soit harnais a la taille ou au poignet et les puer valident . Pour ma part ce sont mes petits marcheurs qui tenaient des poignets en tissus accrochées a ma poussette. Ils étaient bien habitués et ne lâchaient pas .parfois même dans la forêt ils continuaient de se tenir à la poussette alors qu'ils avaient la liberté de marcher seul ou de courir


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Sandrine j'ai dû attacher ma TV au mur (il y a 5 ans à mon dernier renouvellement demande de la PUER) alors qu'elle était toujours posée sur mon meuble surement qu'un gosse s'est fait tomber une télé sur lui un jour et PAF encore un truc en plus !!! et vous la TV n'est pas attachée ???


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Ma télé n'a aucune attache ? Je ne savais pas que ça existe. 
Quand on voit mes collègues et leurs petits avec des harnais il n'y a vraiment rien de choquant .les enfants et les adultes le vivent bien


----------



## booboo (9 Octobre 2022)

Ah non on ne me l'a jamais demandé pour la TV ..... et j'espère bien qu'on ne me le demandera jamais


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Ma télé est très grande elle tient en place toute seule.


----------



## Caro35 (9 Octobre 2022)

Chez moi aussi on m’a dit d’accrocher la télé au mur.
Cette histoire d’harnais et du papa qui a tiré fort son fils qui en est tombé par terre, ça me fait penser à Coluche qui disait « y’en a on dirait qu’ils ont des enfants parce qu’ils ne peuvent pas avoir de chien » 😂


----------



## B29 (9 Octobre 2022)

Ma télé n'est pas attachée au mur. Je n'ai jamais eu de réflexion de la part de la puer.


----------



## MeliMelo (9 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi ça me choque un peu ce style de laisse.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’ai eu une maman, son fils ne voulait absolument pas lui tenir la main, donc elle avait acheté ce harnais et bien sûr des gens la regardaient comme une « bizarre » mais je trouve que l’important était la sécurité.

Chez moi il tenait bien la main et même d’un copain

Comme quoi ils font la misère à leurs parents.

Perso, une fois une enfant ne voulait pas tenir la poussette, ça été très clair « on rentre » … aussitôt elle a tenu la poussette.


----------



## Pioupiou (9 Octobre 2022)

Cela me choque un peu quand même. 
C'est pas pour moi.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Lijana (9 Octobre 2022)

et pourquoi être choqué? donc les animaux ont droit d'être protégés du danger et pas les enfants?


----------



## Lijana (9 Octobre 2022)

j'ai des attaches au poignet.  et les enfants le demandent. mais je préfère qu'ils tiennent au même temps la poussette.


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Chez moi la télé est fixée au mur, extra plate comme un tableau.
Ce "harnais" pour sécuriser la promenade des petits, je l'ai d'abord utilisé pour mon fils aîné. Il marchait, je pourrais même dire courrait à 10 mois, n'avait aucune notion du danger et était d'une curiosité sans limite. Il nous a échappé plusieurs fois en promenade alors que nous étions à deux à le surveiller moi et son père. Les promenades étaient sportives dirons nous.  Nous sommes allés à Londres en voyage et là bas c'est très courant d'utiliser cet accessoire. On est revenu avec un dans nos bagages. Alors oui, on nous regardait avec des yeux ronds et un air accusateur. Mais peu importe ! Pour mes deux autres enfants, je l'ai moins utilisé mais cela m'est arrivé dans des endroits particulièrement dangereux.  Avec mes accueillis je l'ai toujours avec moi et il m'est arrivé de l'utiliser en fonction des circonstances (route très passante pour me rendre en collectivité et trottoirs très étroits !). Dans la coulée verte près de chez moi, je ne l'utilise pas.  Les parents comprennent très bien. Ils sont conscients que gérer 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans  alors que nous n'avons que 2 yeux et deux bras demande une attention particulière apportée à la sécurité.


----------



## Samantha6 (9 Octobre 2022)

Nnon la télé n'est pas attaché, encore heureux.. Vivement la fin des travaux dans mon sous-sol, le lieu de travail sera vraiment séparé de mon lieu de vie.


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

C'est très joli une télé au mur. Cela libère de la place et c'est à parfaite hauteur pour regarder l'écran. A mon goût c'est plus beau qu'une télé posée sur un meuble. Et un meuble en moins à occuper l'espace.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Octobre 2022)

Waouu des puer impose que la TV soit fixer au mur .... C est affolant 😱


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

Attachée la Télé ? 😂😂 Non mais la puer elle avait craqué 🤣 et après ce sera quoi? Elle vous demandera de porter un string rose ? 😂😂😂😂😂 
On devrait les filles, faire éditer un bouquin des demandes farfelues de nos puers ....sérieux à nous toutes, y a de quoi faire un livre 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Je n’arrive toujours pas à joindre la photo ... fichier trop volumineux. Photo en avatar

Alors j’avoue qu’une fois un enfant est tombée sur ma TV ... il n’a rien eu et ma TV non plus. Il courait et faisait son fou


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Samantha6

votre chat en avatar ressemble à ma petite Lolo, celle qui doit être médium 😻😼😺


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Oui moi aussi fichier trop lourd. Chouette ta photo Chantou. Nous avons fait passer les fils dans le mur. Aucun fil apparent sous la télé.


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonne idée de changer l'avatar quand les photos ne passent pas ! Bravo Chantou !


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

C’est chez notre fille. Son père qui lui a installé avec les pierres de parement. Au début c'était Sur son buffet, et après a voulu sur le mur. Par contre c’est sur un bras, lorsqu’elle veut regarder à sa table qui est sur le côté.

Au niveau de l’avatar, pas le choix, je n’ai rien compris au niveau explications, je n’ai pas fait d’efforts non plus, je vais au + simple

Mais c’est vrai que la TV à hauteur des enfants ce qui est le cas chez moi, c’est « dangereux » mais maintenant interdit de courir ça évite qu’ils tombent

Bon je remets la mer ...


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Mon fils à ce système. La télé est au mur et selon qu'il soit côté salle à manger ou salon il peut l'orienter comme il veut. Très pratique !


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

La mer à l’ile Maurice

Oui idem pour notre fille. C’est vrai que c’est pratique. Elle a changé sa TV avec tout .... internet, etc. Maintenant c’est top ... bon ça existe depuis longtemps, mais les prix ont bien baissé et le son style home cinéma 👍


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

Après que la télé soit en hauteur et que ce soit pratique, en effet....mais de là à obliger les AM à accrocher les TV au mur ....faut pas abuser .....on se demande comment vivent les enfants chez eux? Les parents n'ont pas les mêmes obligations de sécurité...et il faudra bien à un moment donné que les enfants soient face à certains dangers pour comprendre....si tenté que la télé puisse être un danger .... ça se renverse quand même pas comme ça....
Moi j ai une terrasse en cailloux.....ben j'explique aux enfants qu'on ne mets pas les cailloux à sa bouche....je vais quand même pas bâcher ma terrasse ....avec certaines puers, je suis sûre que ça pourrait être demandé.


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Dans mon cas, on ne me l'a pas demandé.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’ai un gamin une petite terreur a fait très fort en courant et a abîmé ma porte entre la maison et le garage. Le gosse n’a rien eu, mais ma porte oui 😏 donc un peu de mastic etc

Moi non plus on ne m’a rien dit pour la TV.


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 ,
Attention, la prochaine fois la puer va te demander de retirer la porte 😅 trop dangereux pour les enfants 😂😂😂


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

N’empêche que le gamin n’a même pas pleuré et je ne m’en suis aperçue que le lendemain. La tête dure 🤔🤕


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

Un warrior le gamin 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## liline17 (9 Octobre 2022)

Je n'étais pas favorable à ce genre de harnais, pas vraiment eu besoin d'en utiliser en 20 ans, et puis, j'ai eu ce petit, hyper tétu, il à 22 mois, marche depuis 10 mois, mais tenir la poussette est très compliqué pour lui, il accepte difficilement de la tenir, ne suis pas bien, butte sur les roues.
J'ai acheté une version plus légère, qui s'attache au poigner, mais il l'enlève, même en le serrant au maximum.
En lisant la conversation, ça m'a décidé à commandé un harnais, j'ai 2 petites qui ne marchent pas encore, et une côte pour aller au parc, c'est trop lourd pour 3 enfants dans la grosse poussette.
L'autre option qui me reste est de rester à la maison, mais je tiens à ces sorties, je ne pense pas qu'il faut juger celles qui en utilisent, dès que j'arrive au parc, je le laisse jouer bien sur, mais le trajet est trop difficile si cet enfant déjà grand ne marche pas correctement, et je ne vais pas démissionner pour ça.


----------



## caninou (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
pas de harnais pour ma part , hors de question ! j'ai subi cela quand j'étais petite (c'était à la mode fin 60 début 70), ça a été un vrai traumatisme pour moi, j'avais 2/3 ans et je m'en souviens encore, cette horrible impression d'être attachée et en laisse. Donc je n'imposerai le harnais à aucun de mes accueillis. Mais je ne jugerai pas pour autant les personnes qui emploieront cette méthode.


----------



## liline17 (9 Octobre 2022)

ne jamais dire jamais, je m'en suis bien passé pendant très longtemps, mais avec ce petit bonhomme, ce n'est pas possible, dès qu'il gèrera normalement les déplacements, je ne le lui mettrais plus


----------



## Orlhad (10 Octobre 2022)

Promener les petits en laisse ?...  Si c'est pour la sécurité, pourquoi pas. On les attache bien dans la poussette ou dans la chaise haute.

Néanmoins, le parallèle avec le chien s'impose. Et là, je trouve que ça coince un peu...

 Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

mieux vaut un harnais en sac à dos qu'un gamin sur la route....
le regard des gens je m'en fiche à un point que vous n'imaginez pas...
perso j'en ai eu un qu'on m'avait offert (un petit singe) je n'en jamais eu besoin ma fille l'utilisait petite pour jouer avec sa copine a promener le chien dans la maison    elle le mettait sur elles a tour de rôle et se promenait en faisant ouaf et en faisant "des tours" en tout cas ça les amusaient bien


----------



## Orlhad (10 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas tant le jugement des autres que le mien qui importe en l'occurrence. Je déplore trop souvent que les enfants soient considérés comme des petits singes savants à qui il faut apprendre très tôt toute sorte de tours. Alors, les tenir au bout d'une laisse me dérange un peu.

Maintenant, tu as parfaitement raison @kikine : mieux vaut un petit bridé et en bonne santé qu'un autre sous une voiture. Donc ne pas oublier le célèbre adage : "avant j'avais des principes, maintenant j'ai des enfants"  😄 .


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

c'est exactement comme ça que je vois les choses, mais ce petit est terrible, après avoir travaillé pendant 8 ans avec mon mari, et plus de 20 ans en tout pour moi, sans parc, j'ai cet enfant pas facile à gérer, ce n'est pas le premier, mais lui n'évolue pas tellement, alors, l'an dernier, j'ai acheté pour lui, un parc, dans lequel je le mettais le moins possible, et maintenant, alors qu'il a besoin de beaucoup bouger, je ne peut toujours pas le faire marcher à côté de la poussette, il a 22 mois et marche depuis décembre 2021, je ne vais pas priver tout le monde de sortie à cause de son comportement?
 Il essaye maintenant de tenir la poussette,, après avoir longtemps refusé, mais il le fait mal et c'est très compliqué, on s'arrête en cote, avec tout mon chargement, tous les quelques mètres, alors les côtes, avec 3 enfants, dans une poussette quadruple, plus un autre à côté, avec une AM d'1m50, je t'assure que ce n'est pas possible pour moi.
On peut avoir des principes, si on accepte de les revoir quand la situation l'exige, je suis contre les contraintes, mais encore plus contre les accidents.
Si on va par là, pourquoi les attacher dans les poussettes, et dans les chaises hautes? Si un enfant grandissant n'a pas la maturité d'apréhender le danger et d'écouter nounou, il faut bien une solution de secours.


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Idem, je pense qu'il faut prioriser l'éducation mais que si ça garantie la sécurité pourquoi pas. je n'en n'ai pas mais je vois de plus en plus de collègues avec et je préfère voir ça plutôt qu'un adulte qui court derrière un petit de 2 ans sur la route (eventuellement en laissant les autres à côté de la voiture?!) parce que celui ci prends ses libertés...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi j'ai un tortillon élastique qui ce met au poignet
Au début je me disais j'ai l'impression de les tenir en laisse 😱
L'année dernière il on refait le parking de mon association du coup fermé et obligé de ce garé dans la rue au bord du trottoir
Et bin je peux vous dire que j'étais bien contente de les avoir
Expliquer moi comment vous faites pour sortir 4 gamins d'une voiture en ayant toujours un œil sur eux
Impossible
Donc poussette double et les deux tortillon de chaque côté
Vous ne savez jamais se qui se passe en 10 seconde dans la tête d'un enfant
" Ho super un papillon" et le voilà qui essaie de l'attraper
Donc pas super fan au début mais dans certaines conditions oui et sa ma sauvé mes sorties a l'association
Et je connais plusieurs AM qui en ont
D'ailleurs le magasin a été en rupture quelques temps 😜


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Octobre 2022)

un tortillon élastique qui se met au poignet de l enfant et accroché à la poussette c est quand même différent d un harnais


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Le harnais en question est un sac à dos équipé d'une courte "longe". Ce n'est pas le harnais que je mets à mon berger australien !


----------



## Tiphain (10 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi j'ai ce système pour les apprentissages de marche avec la main sur la poussette ou accroché à un hibou.
Je préfère ça car sinon comme l'aller retour à l'école se fait en bord de route, au moins je suis sure qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis
Je préviens les parents au départ puis au fils du temps, lorsque je vois qu'ils écoutent et bien, ils s'accrochent à des hiboux en plastique qui sont accrochés à la poussette


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

@Tiphain « accroché à un hibou » et comment tu le trouves le hibou 🦉 ? 😂 
@Nounou22 pour les graviers, la puer nous les a fait enlever. De toutes façons tout est dangereux à l’extérieur c’est pour ça que je leur ai demandé de ne plus tenir compte de mon extérieur pour mon agrément, comme si j’étais en appartement ! Ça devenait n’importe quoi leurs demandes… c’est des malades ! Il faut empêcher le danger plutôt que de l’apprendre à l’enfant, c’est débile.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

Mais ne vous inquiétez pas les anti harnais il sera bientôt SUPPRIMé comme beaucoup de choses !!! 🤣


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Octobre 2022)

Complètement d'accord avec toi @Caro35 , il vaut mieux apprendre à l'enfant à appréhender le danger plutôt que de tout sur sécurisé..... l'enfant sera confronté un jour ou l'autre aux dangers que comportent la vie quotidienne et il n'aura pas toujours une pro de la petite enfance à ses côtés pour empêcher chaque situation....les parents sont bien souvent moins vigilants que nous.....notre rôle est aussi d'apprendre à l'enfant à faire attention à lui même, aux choses qui l'entourent, aux copains copines .....les aider à devenir autonomes...


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour les harnais, je ne suis ni pour ni contre....je n'en utilise pas....mais nous sommes deux paires d'yeux avec mon mari donc plus facile d'être vigilants à deux que seule ....donc je m'abstiendrai de juger celles ou ceux qui l'utilisent....je pense que ça dépend beaucoup des enfants, de leurs comportements et de leurs tempéraments comme dit @liline17 avec son petit trublion 😅


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Caro35. Pour accéder à l'espace dédié aux accueillis dans mon jardin il faut passer par une terrasse. Celle ci est un peu surélevée par rapport au terrain. Je n'ai jamais eu de remarque lors de mes renouvellements concernant ce point de sécurité et jamais je n'ai eu de chute d'enfant à déplorer. Cependant, au printemps dernier j'ai réfléchi à une sécurisation de l'accès au jardin pour éviter cette marche avec les enfants. Si cela peut donner une idée à certains, je poste un cliché de l'aménagement en avatar.


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 elles m’ont dit qu’un enfant pouvait se casser la clavicule avec une seule marche ! Du coup je ne vais pas tout transformer en rampe, faut arrêter. Du coup, on ne va pas dans mon jardin qui est si dangereux !


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Moi on ne m'a rien demandé. Mais j'ai un jardin et je veux pouvoir en profiter avec mes accueillis. Même si j'ai la chance d'être à 50 m d'une superbe coulée verte. Je verrai si j'ai des remarques sur ma réalisation lors de mon prochain renouvellement. J'ai fait sans pendant des années mais j'avoue que c'est confortable avec les loulous.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors petite ... comme bcp ... j’ai échappé à l’attention de ma maman dans un très grand magasin parisien,  bld Haussmann où il y a de magnifiques vitrines de Noël ... et bien ma mère a eu tellement PEUR de me perdre (normal j'étais Trop chou 😅) m’a ensuite mis une « laisse » rien à faire du regard des autres,  mais sa petite Chantou toujours là 👍

J’espère que vous vous rendez compte de la chance que vous avez, grâce à cette laisse vous m’avez connue  😫😩  🤗🤭😂


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors Catie ... tu t’amuses avec ton avatar


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je suis sûre que Chantou a un harnais pour Patrico 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Catie

Trop drôle

Lorsque l’on campait, donc Patrico faisait plein de trucs ... montait la tente etc ...et donc une année ... on se présente à nos voisins et ils ćonnaissaient déjà son prénom car je ne me rendais pas compte mais je l’appelais souvent pour le solliciter Patriiiiick ceci ...Patriiiiick cela ... le pauvre 🙌😀😂

Et à priori ... c’est toujours pareil ...bon il ne se plaint pas puisqu’il aime bien être sollicité 👋

Il fait les courses TOUT SEUL quand même ... mais quand c’est trop long je lui rappelle de ne pas acheter tout le magasin ... attends il y a des clientes qui le sollicitent pour son avis pour le choix de la viande etc ... oh c’est bon ...j’ai l’oeil à distance


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Caro et pas Catie ....

Ton avatar n’est pas ... un truc de dingue que je sois sûre que c’est toi ma grande. Bon de toute façon ça ne peut être que toi ma grande d’1,78 m 👋😀


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ok je change
Ça va te rappeler ton feuilleton


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui Chantou ! Bonne combine l'avatar ! 👍😉


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ah SUPER ton avatar, c’est TOI ma Caro 🙏👍😍🥰😘😅


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

On aperçoit un tout petit peu ma tête mais c’est flou 😮‍💨
Et oui j’ai plein de trucs dans ma petite tête, mais ma boîte crânienne est bien fermée elle.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Voici ce que Patrico a installé dans l’avatar car muret et 2 marches


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ta tête dans la lunette ? 😅 c’est quand même DEGUEU

Bon c’est bon vous avez vu pour la séparation dans le jardin … je préfère L’Ile Maurice


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’aimerais SI cela est possible avoir votre avis sur certains pays que vous auriez faits et que vous avez vraiment aimés et une petite photo serait la bienvenue

Pour vous dans l’avatar à l’île Maurice photo du jardin botanique de Pamplemousses.

Bon, à voir … par contre dès que l’on sort … la réalité … les papiers au sol ☹️ J’avais fait d’ailleurs une photo à une copine qui m’avait dit c’est magnifique etc et je lui avais envoyé la photo aux alentours « et ça c’est magnifique » .., comme partout, il y a des endroits très beaux où vont les touristes et … les autres …


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

La Suisse. J'adore ce pays ! Si proche et si différent ! Mon avatar : la statue de Freddy Mercury à Montreux au bord du lac Léman et la montagne en arrière plan.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Octobre 2022)

C est vrai que en Suisse il y a de très beaux endroit et la Suisse est un pays très propre


----------



## Lijana (10 Octobre 2022)

Ce serait bien d’ouvrir un nouveau post pour ces jolies souvenir à l’étranger.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

oui c’est très Beau la Suisse 🇨🇭 et on n’y pense pas à y aller. Par contre je ne vois pas la statue de Freddy 🧐😊très bonne idée Lijana

Je te laisse l’ouvrir ? 😊


----------



## Caro35 (10 Octobre 2022)

J’ai ouvert un nouveau post !!!
On est loin du harnais !


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Catie OK j’ai vu Freddy 👍😀


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Un bonus Chantou : un de ses costumes de scène. Musée Queen à Montreux Suisse.


----------



## nanny mcfee (11 Octobre 2022)

Lijana a dit: 


> et pourquoi être choqué? donc les animaux ont droit d'être protégés du danger et pas les enfants?


bonjour @Lijana 
Un enfant n'est pas un animal mais un humain qui est en apprentissage de la vie, on l'éduque on lui apprend le danger et on lui impose des règles de discipline ,l'attacher avec une laisse c'est la facilité et tranquillité pour l'adulte et non la sécurité de l'enfant, car imaginez si un jour cet enfant échappe à la surveillance et sera pas attaché il connaîtra pas le danger et peut se lancé sur la route 

quand je promène les enfant dés leur premier pas dehors je leur apprend à tenir la poussette,je met des sangles attachés à la poussette quand ils sont petits pour leur facilité la prise en main et je répète le geste à chaque sortie tout en expliquant le pourquoi du comment ,ils finissent par savoir ce que c'est qu'un trottoir ,un passage piéton, on regarde toujours à droite et gauche avant de traversser,le petit bonhomme vert du piéton ect... à 2 ans en général ils savent tout ça ,ils finissent par ne plus s'accroché à la poussette mais ont en tête toutes les normes de sécurité quand on va traverser ils se remettent d'eux même prés de moi

en balade dans les parcs ou bord de rivière, je les laisse courir mais je leur apprend que quand il y a un chien ils doivent tous revenir à moi et c'est ce qu'ils font,quand je dis stop ils freinent sur le coup mdrrr!!

une fois on se promener et il y avait des sdf avec des chiens, un des enfants à crié <<stooooop!!! il y a des chiens on retourne chez nounou>> mdrrr!!! les trois sont revenus vers moi en courant lol même les sdf étaient mdr

pareil pour les animaux chiens compris,je leur apprend à ne pas en avoir peur mais qu'il faut pas s'en approché quand on connait pas et leur explique pourquoi... voilà on accompagne un enfant et on lui explique pour qu'il comprend et il comprend alors qu'un animal il aura toujours son instinct de prédateur et curieux à vouloir toujours partir en courant quand il voit un autre chien...


----------



## liline17 (13 Octobre 2022)

on voit que tu n'as pas eu affaire à des enfants compliqués, bien sur que je ne vais pas le laisser tout le temps attaché, mais tant qu'il refuse toute obéissance, je n'ai pas le choix, certains enfants ont des troubles du comportement, pas toujours diagnostiqué, pour celui ci, je commence à me poser des question, bientôt 2 ans, et aucun mot à son actif, même pas maman, ou non.
Il y a des cas particuliers dont il faut tenir compte, et puis si on part du principe qu'ils doivent dès le premier essai comprendre comment marcher à coté d'une poussette, et que les voitures ne sont pas un réel danger, dans ce cas, pourquoi sécuriser les plans de changes, chaise haute et transat?
Il y a une grande différence entre une AM qui attache tout les temps ses accueillis et celle qui veut sécuriser la période de transition.
Merci de ne pas mélanger toutes les situations


----------



## LadyA. (13 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour moi niet. Si un petit est trop infernal ou refuse de donner la main ou de tenir la poussette,  et bien, les promenades se feront en poussette.
Je n'ai pas eu de souci à ce jour, sinon et bien on se contentera du jardin et je lui expliquerai qu'il n'y aura pas de promenades tant qu'il n'acceptera pas les consignes... 
Je suis surprise de lire qu'autant l'utilise...


----------



## liline17 (13 Octobre 2022)

pour moi, c'est une première, il n'écoute pas, peut être un future diagnostique à poser?
et si tu avais affaire à un autiste, non diagnostiqué, tu priverai tout le monde de sortie jusqu'à son entrée à l'école?
Mon petit est hyper tonique, il a besoin de sortir, la route est très pentue pour aller au parc, trop pour avoir 3 enfants dans la poussette, surtout avec un quatrième qui se laisse trainer en marchant.
Je suis étonnée de cette manière de juger sur un point de sécurité.


----------



## LadyA. (13 Octobre 2022)

On resterait ds le jardin
S'il n'écoute pas, il est donc ingérable,  donc je  ne le sors pas. Je ne cherche pas d'alternative ds ce cas...
Cnest moi qui suis très étonnée que cet objet soit si utilisé. Y a qd même un souci... je veux dire que pour moi ca rejoint les soucis qu'on peut rencontrer de plus en plus: pleurs incessants, pb de sommeil, etc etc...


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Et les autres accueillis ? Pas de promenades, de séances à la bibliothèque ? Non, on reste dans le jardin. En espérant qu'il ne pleuve pas trop ...


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

C'est peut être un souci, mais c'est fortement recommandé par des PMI ... qui sont garantes de la sécurité et du bien être des enfants.... donc c'est pas si mauvais que ça, si ? 
C'est un raisonnement parmi tant d'autre.
Et encore une fois, en France ça choque, ailleurs c'est un usage fréquent.


----------



## liline17 (13 Octobre 2022)

une collègue chez nous a eu des reproches de la PMI pour l'usage d'1 harnais sur un petit qui ne tenais pas bien la poussette, mais elle a eu affaire à une évaluatrice qui cherchait un maximum de fautes pour lui refuser sa 4ème place d'accueil


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> On resterait ds le jardin
> S'il n'écoute pas, il est donc ingérable,  donc je  ne le sors pas. Je ne cherche pas d'alternative ds ce cas...
> Cnest moi qui suis très étonnée que cet objet soit si utilisé. Y a qd même un souci... je veux dire que pour moi ca rejoint les soucis qu'on peut rencontrer de plus en plus: pleurs incessants, pb de sommeil, etc etc...


et si on a pas de jardin? tout le monde reste enfermé???


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Octobre 2022)

Et il n'y a pas que les accueillis. Moi aussi j'ai besoin de bouger, de marcher, de sortir d'entre mes 4 murs et mon jardin.


----------



## Lijana (13 Octobre 2022)

Les enfants sont imprévisibles, même les plus sage et bien élevé, bien habitué à être à côté, peuvent partir en courant à n'importe quel moment. Parce qu'il a vu un papillon , un pigeon, un oiseau, un tonton , une tata, sa mère, son père etc.


----------



## kiki2010 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi je suis contre je suis comme certaine qui pense qu on tient les enfants en laisse.
Moi ils tiennent la poussette avec les accroche qu on met autour du cou pour accrocher les clé ils ont pris l habitude des le début de la marche et je n ai aucun problème.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

@liline17 je te juge pas j'ai juste relevé ta remarque de << les animaux ont droit d'être protégés du danger et pas les enfants?>> on peut pas comparé un enfant à un animal  

maintenant si l'enfant a un problème de développement ou psychomoteur pour moi,c'est la poussette pour la route et je le descend quand on est en sécurité dans un parc ou lieu sans danger


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

tu dis que tu ne me juges pas, mais en fait, si, sinon, tu aurai bien vu que je n'ai jamais dis ça, tu juges trop vite, sans réfléchir et tu te trompes, il ne me viendrai pas à l'idée de comparer mes petits à des animaux.
J'avais 8 ans, on sortait du magasin de chaussures qui m'avait donné un ballon de baudruche, il m'a échappé, et j'ai sauté sur le rue en plein centre ville pour le rattraper, oui, les enfants sont imprévisibles, pourtant, je n'avais jamais attaché de harnais à n enfant, j'en ai un qui souffre de troubles du comportements, je dois bien m'adapter,


----------



## myrtille (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, perso j'en ai 2 que j'utilise, oui pas facile de pousser une poussette jumeaux et d'avoir 2  enfants qui marchent tranquillement  a coté , lorsque les marcheurs sont vraiment raisonnables je n'utilise pas. Les parents m'approuvent car j'ai dialogué avec eux a ce sujet, au debut j'avais des regards plutot désapprobateurs devant l'école alors j'ai dit haut et fort, et oui mes petits sont en harnais, la sécurité c'est primordial, depuis je les prete régulièrement aux familles du village qui en ont besoin pour des sorties en parc d'attraction ou autre. moi je trouve que c'est sécurisant et une bonne façon d'apprendre en sécurité aux petits a marcher en tenant la poussette


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> tu dis que tu ne me juges pas, mais en fait, si,


si ça peut te réconforter de le pensé ben soit!


liline17 a dit: 


> sinon, tu aurai bien vu que je n'ai jamais dis ça, tu juges trop vite, sans réfléchir et tu te trompes, il ne me viendrai pas à l'idée de comparer mes petits à des animaux.


pourtant ce sont tes écrits pas les miens,maintenant si tu pense que je me trompe dans la compréhension de TES écrits, juste tu m'explique mais arrête de vouloir te positionné en mode incomprise je le répète je te juge pas j'ai donné mon avis


liline17 a dit: 


> J'avais 8 ans, on sortait du magasin de chaussures qui m'avait donné un ballon de baudruche, il m'a échappé, et j'ai sauté sur le rue en plein centre ville pour le rattraper, oui, les enfants sont imprévisibles, pourtant, je n'avais jamais attaché de harnais à n enfant, j'en ai un qui souffre de troubles du comportements, je dois bien m'adapter,


alors dis le que l'enfant souffre du trouble du comportement pour que certaines comprennent mieux et moi comprise même si je partage pas l'avis du harnais qui "à mon avis" pourrait faire sentir à l'enfant un sentiment d'injustice si les autres ne l'ont pas ce qui va pas arrangé son comportement, moi c'est la poussette tant qu'on est dans des endroits ou il pourrait se mettre en danger

et s'il te plait arrête de prendre les avis des autres pour des jugements envers ta personne relax!!!


----------



## Leeanna (14 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi je l'utilise très ponctuellement, c'est pareil si l'enfant ne veut rien savoir et que je n'ai pas de place dans la poussette parce qu'il y a déjà deux bébés dedans je veux pas nous priver d'une sortie parce que un enfant a décidé d'en faire qu'à sa tête mais en général soit je l'utilise pas ou soit au contraire certains enfants vont même le réclamer.
Par contre effectivement ma puer était contre ce système également, elle a dit que maintenant il y avait des dragonne aux poussettes personnellement j'en ai pas de dragonne sur mes poussettes mais j'ai trouvé une solution : un petit animal qui se clip à la structure de la poussette on l'appelle Hugo le chiot et ça a été l'élément qui a fait que une des petites tenait la poussette alors qu'elle ne voulait surtout pas avant.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Perso je ne bloque pas les autres accueillis pour un qui est ingérable ! il ne veut pas marcher et bien soit le marche pied ou dans la poussette si la plupart des autres marchent bien ! et même moi j'ai besoin de sortir donc Ladya votre choix de laisser tout le monde dans le jardin (pour celles qui en ont un) n'est pas une bonne idée ... vous punissez cet enfant mais aussi les autres et ce n'est pas bien !!! à revoir votre façon de faire pour les sorties ...


----------



## Grenat11 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ma réponse va en faire sourire certaines et grincer d'autres..chez moi la route est partout sur nos trajets  de promenade..jusque là mes 2 poussinettes étaient en poussette...les 2 marchent S 18 mois est même une bonne marcheuse donc je la fais marcher sans soucis, elle écoute donne la main. Quand M 16 mois est pas là c'est ce qu'on fait sur la promenade la moins risquée. Pour aller au bus à moins de 500m si le temps le permet, dorénavant je vais faire marcher S à côté de la poussette..j'avais fait pareil avec la soeur aînée de M...j'ai attaché sur la poussette une ancienne laisse que j'ai récupéré et l'enfant en âge de marcher la tient. Je peux vous garantir que les petits sont heureux de pouvoir avancer en autonomie partielle. Je ne suis pas fan non plus du harnais, j'ai trouvé ce compromis. Mes plus grands savent tous les 4 que lors de promenade on reste à côté de moi, et qu'on marche tranquillement. M parcontre n'est pas du tout prête à ce que je la laisse marcher , elle refuse la main, et veut systématiquement partir dans l'autre sens, elle reste pour le moment dans la poussette mais sous peu elle marchera comme sa copine S


----------



## incognito (14 Octobre 2022)

alors je suis mitigée

j'ai utilisé le harnais très peu de temps pour mon cadet il y a .... 25 ans (le coup de vieux me tombe dessus)

avec les accueillis, je n'ai que les petites attaches rouges qui leur permet de tenir la poussette en tout autonomie

ici, beaucoup de collègues ont la sangle ( ? ) avec le ressort souple et que l'on attache au poignet de l'enfant.
Je trouve cela dangereux car assez long, si l'enfant traîne un peu en arrière et que l'assmat ne voit qu'il est tombé ou s'arrête, en tirant on peut lui luxer le bras facilement voire le traîner sans le vouloir
j'ai vu une collègue qui marchait et n'avait pas fait attention que l'enfant traînait car il y a du mou avant de s'en apercevoir, je lui ai vite signalé.

et la puer m'a dit qu'elle n'aimait pas ce système


et n'en déplaise à certaines, l'Homme est un animal, certes évolué mais un animal


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

nany macfee, je me sentirai moins jugée si tu ne te trompais pas, je n'ai jamais parlé d'animaux, j'ai relu 2 fois les conversations pour en être certaine, peux tu me dire quel jour et à quel heure j'aurai comparé les enfants à des animaux?
 si tu as raison, je te présenterai mes excuses, dans le cas contraire, j'acepterai les tiennes, je t'ai dis que tu te trompais et tu persistes, quand aux difficultés particulières que j'avais avec cet enfant, je l'ai déjà dit, il faut le mot trouble du comportement pour que tu comprenne qu'il y a un problème?


----------



## Caro35 (14 Octobre 2022)

Eh les filles, faut pas se prendre la tête entre vous.
Les points de vue divergent mais il ne faut pas s’attaquer verbalement.
Restez zen 🪷 
C’est bientôt le week-end


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

ah, mon avis, elle va chercher la preuve que j'ai parlé d'animaux et ne la trouvant pas, elle ne reviendra plus en parler


----------



## LadyA. (14 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Perso je ne bloque pas les autres accueillis pour un qui est ingérable ! il ne veut pas marcher et bien soit le marche pied ou dans la poussette si la plupart des autres marchent bien ! et même moi j'ai besoin de sortir donc Ladya votre choix de laisser tout le monde dans le jardin (pour celles qui en ont un) n'est pas une bonne idée ... vous punissez cet enfant mais aussi les autres et ce n'est pas bien !!! à revoir votre façon de faire pour les sorties ...


Non, je n'ai rien à revoir, je persiste et signe, jamais je ne mettrai de harnais. 
Je le redis,  le gamin qui refuse les règles,  et je ne parle pas ici de troubles du comportement avérés,  il y a là une grosse différence pour moi , et bien c'est la poussette. Et si apres 3 ans, il ne pige toujours pas, y a un souci... mais bon j'ai jamais eu aucun pb, au grand étonnement de certains p.e car avec eux, effectivement, le gamin fait n'importe quoi...pas avec moi 😁


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Ladya je ne parle pas de harnais mais de remettre ce petit dans la poussette ou sur un marche-pied (debout devant vous ou assis) ainsi les autres ne sont pas pénalisés c'est tout ce que j'ai dit ! le harnais je n'ai jamais eu mais j'avais "bidouillé" des petites poignées pour ceux qui butaient dans les roues mais jamais eu de soucis avec les petits ils nous écoutent beaucoup mieux que leurs parents çà c'est certain ! mais je ne suis pas contre le harnais si cela peut tranquilliser ... la sécurité avant tout !


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> ah, mon avis, elle va chercher la preuve que j'ai parlé d'animaux et ne la trouvant pas,


heu non madame je suis pas atteinte à ce point  lol mais quand tu dis <<on sécurise les animaux et pas les enfants >> ou un truc du genre ça parle pas d'animaux?  

elle ne reviendra plus en parler

ben si chui là!! moi tu sais faut quotter pour que je reviens sinon je passe à autre chose j'ai une vrai vie lol


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Octobre 2022)

@liline17  t'a pas compris...j'ai pas compris... on s'est pas comprise ben tant pis! on passe à autre chose ce genre de discussion ne mène à rien et crois moi ou pas sans rancune pour ma part


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

nanny, soit tu ment, soit tu ne sais pas lire, c'est Lijuana qui a dit ça , tu peux aller vérifier, dimanche, à 20h40 en bas de la page 2, ensuite, tu pourra me présenter tes excuses, depuis le début, je te dis que ça ne vient pas de moi, et tu as refusé de vérifier tes accusations.
Sans rancune non plus, j'espère juste que tu sera assez honnête pour vérifier, je t'ai tout maché le boulot


----------



## Domuk (15 Octobre 2022)

Non dans le Rhône pas de télé attachée


----------



## Lijana (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
Je viens me dénoncer.


----------



## Lijana (15 Octobre 2022)

Je crois que c’est moi la cause de vos querelles. Au moins que ce soit lijuana😅😅😅


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

Je n'ai aucun problème avec ce que tu as dit Lijana (  ), mais quand on me met en cause en utilisant les propos d'une autre, je commence par dire que ce ne sont pas mes paroles, puis comme elle insistait, je lui ai demandé de dire quelle jour et à quelle heure j'aurai dis ça, car si elle avait bien regardé, elle aurai vu son erreur.
Comme tu l'aura remarqué, je penche de ton côté, je n'utilise juste pas les mêmes arguments que toi, je pense qu'une réponse jugeante et lapidaire ne fait rien avancer du tout, nous sommes dans des relations humaines et il faut accepter que les principes doivent parfois être réétudiés, sinon, on tombe dans la rigidité, ce qui n'est pas une bonne chose face à des enfants en bas age


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> nanny, soit tu ment, soit tu ne sais pas lire,


je suis pas une menteuse


liline17 a dit: 


> c'est Lijuana qui a dit ça


oups!!! autant pour moi 


liline17 a dit: 


> ,
> Sans rancune non plus, j'espère juste que tu sera assez honnête pour vérifier, je t'ai tout maché le boulot


je suis désolé d'avoir insisté je pensais que c'était toi c'est un malentendu du fait que tu a enchaîné sur ma réponse à @lijuana  

et oui,je suis une personne honnête têtue mais honnête 😇


----------



## liline17 (16 Octobre 2022)

très contente de voir ce malentendu dissipé, je te souhaite un bon dimanche 
je t'avais demandé de me dire à quelle heure et quel jour j'aurai tenu les propos que tu m'attribuais pour que tu te rende compte de ton erreur par toi même, tant que je n'avais pas la phrase exacte, vu que plusieurs parlaient d'animaux, je ne pouvais pas savoir qui l'avais dit.
Au passage, je ne trouve pas choquant ce qu'avait dit Lijana, je sais juste que c'est un argumentaire risqué.


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> très contente de voir ce malentendu dissipé, je te souhaite un bon dimanche


merci à toi aussi 


liline17 a dit: 


> je t'avais demandé de me dire à quelle heure et quel jour j'aurai tenu les propos que tu m'attribuais pour que tu te rende compte de ton erreur par toi même, tant que je n'avais pas la phrase exacte, vu que plusieurs parlaient d'animaux, je ne pouvais pas savoir qui l'avais dit.


oui je m'en souviens mais de mon coté comme je t'avais mise les propos je comprenait pas non plus mais sache que ce n'était pas de mauvaise foi juste de l'incompréhension 
 je passe toujours en speed sur les forums je lis vite fait et répond vite fait en ayant l'esprit ailleurs un manque de concentration 


liline17 a dit: 


> Au passage, je ne trouve pas choquant ce qu'avait dit Lijana, je sais juste que c'est un argumentaire risqué.


j'ai jamais dit que c'était choquant non plus chacun fait comme il peut  

j'avais juste rebondit sur la phrase et en ai donné l'explication mais l'explication que j'ai donné n'est pas évidente sur un enfant qui a des problèmes je suis d'accord.


----------

